# 105k for family of 5



## Quinners (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi lads would 105k a year salary between me and my wife give us a good life style in western suburbs of Sydney (Parramatta area) we have 3 kids 8, 7 and 3 I would be on a 457 visa so I no finding a school that takes kids on a 457 visa may be difficult but main thing is would this yearly salary be OK to live on


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Quinners said:


> we have 3 kids 8, 7 and 3 I would be on a 457 visa so I no finding a school that takes kids on a 457 visa may be difficult but main thing is would this yearly salary be OK to live on


Schools will take kids on 457 visa, but the 2016 NSW cost is $5,000 per year per child for State schools.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Your housing cost will be the main factor in affordability. What type of property are you looking at? Renting or buying etc


----------



## Quinners (Feb 22, 2016)

I've checked out the price of schooling an can deal with that house wise be renting a 3 bedroom house be fine for us as the two boys like sharing room


----------



## Quinners (Feb 22, 2016)

And any information on tax I'd be making 80k annually an wife around 25k so what will the tax be on this with 457 visa will there be any differents as we have 3 kids


----------



## Quinners (Feb 22, 2016)

Any more info you be greatly appreciated lads


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Quinners said:


> And any information on tax I'd be making 80k annually an wife around 25k so what will the tax be on this with 457 visa will there be any differents as we have 3 kids


Out of that $80,000 you would keep about $61,000

Gross Monthly Earnings:	$6,667.00
Net Pay:	$5,068.00

Gross Monthly Earnings:	$2,083.00
Net Pay:	$1,940.00


----------



## Quinners (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for that info JandE


----------

